# yahoo,sify mail from outlook ?



## NEETU (Jul 10, 2005)

Hi forum,

Is there any way to access emails from yahoo and sify's free account 
through outlook express


----------



## alib_i (Jul 10, 2005)

for yahoo .. you can use YahooPoPs
*yahoopops.sourceforge.net/index.php

but my suggestion is :: dont use it !
with so much of spam and virus mails .. it better to leave those emails on yahoo's drive itself 

-----
alibi


----------



## Biplav (Jul 10, 2005)

hmm the link provided by ali_b works and i suppose  is the only way to do so.
as far as the spam goes u can use spam filters for outlook 
else wat i do is use incredimail.
its just fabulous. u get a junk box where all ur junk mails are automatically transferred. and also an option to preview(only with premium) before downloading.
get it here
www.incredimail.com


----------



## gxsaurav (Jul 10, 2005)

one smple way,

enter yahoo incoming server as pop.mail.yahoo.com

outgoing server smtp.mail.yahoo.com

go to yahoo mail (web)->options -> edit add preference-> select some type of ads, don't worry, U will never get any ad mail


----------



## sakumar79 (Nov 15, 2005)

You can use ePrompter to download Yahoo mail... It is a standalone email client to recieve your mail from yahoo, hotmail, rediff, gmail, and many others...

Main drawback (and may be advantage in some cases) is that it does not work with attachments (cant send or receive attachments in your mail)...

Arun


----------

